# Mickey Mouse Platy died



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

How?!?! We only got her like 4 or 5 days ago... She didnt really show any sickness signs.. I'm so confused


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

stress? what was in with her? what are your amonia and nitrate levels?


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

We got the water tested from Pets Mart but they didnt write down the results..but they said it was perfect. We have:
-3 Gouramis
-3 Panda Cories
-3 Guppies
-1 swordtail
-1 balloon molly
-1 Angelfish


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

how big is that tank? When was everything else added?

Next time, also have them show what the result is and what they got - they probably don't know what's perfect anyways. 5 ppm Ammonia? Perfect!!


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

The lady threw the results out before we could ask.....
35 gallon


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

All fish had a week at least between adding more.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

you may want to look into QT ....
I have many fish baught and all are in their own QT tanks some been in qt now for almost 2 months ..and yes even snails!
Which is now to my benifit as I think I might have a sick fish and without affecting any other fish .
Typically I also QT fish snails or anything im trading or selling because I would feel like crap if something happened!

Maybe watch your other fish closely and hope it was just stress!
Good luck! hope everything works out!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

if your guppies and swordtail are males they could have harassed her to death. the angel could have killed her too, depending how big it is and if it gets territorial yet. if not, i will soon i'm guessing because the tank is not very large.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

we have 1 male guppy and 1 male swordtail.
2 female guppies.


----------

